# 1 year of Prime Music



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

To celebrate 1 year of Prime Music in the UK, Amazon have released a playlist of the top 50 songs played on the service over the last 12 months. No cheating please, but here's your chance to try and guess what they may be. Some obvious ones and some big surprises! 

Bit of fun!  

I'll give you a starter for 10...


Uptown Funk - Bruno Mars
?
Happy - Pharrell Williams
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
Sing - Ed Sheeran
&#8203;?

Don't need to guess the position just the song.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			To celebrate 1 year of Prime Music in the UK, Amazon have released a playlist of the top 50 songs played on the service over the last 12 months. No cheating please, but here's your chance to try and guess what they may be. Some obvious ones and some big surprises! 

Bit of fun!  

I'll give you a starter for 10...


Uptown Funk - Bruno Mars

Don't need to guess the position just the song.
		
Click to expand...

Adele - Hello


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Adele - Hello
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh ahhh 
/Family Fortunes


----------



## bobmac (Jul 28, 2016)

Not got a clue what 'Prime music' is


----------



## fundy (Jul 28, 2016)

Sing Ed Sheeran


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Not got a clue what 'Prime music' is 

Click to expand...

Amazon's music streaming service - similar to Spotify or Apple Music


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Ahhh ahhh 
/Family Fortunes
		
Click to expand...

Justin Bieber - Sorry


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

fundy said:



			Sing Ed Sheeran
		
Click to expand...

Yep - #49 in fact.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Justin Bieber - Sorry
		
Click to expand...

No Justin Bieber on the list at all thankfully.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			No Justin Bieber on the list at all thankfully.
		
Click to expand...

nah not having that from Amazon!

Drake - One Dance


----------



## fundy (Jul 28, 2016)

Happy - Pharrell Williams ?


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

Also:

Drake - Hotline Bling


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			nah not having that from Amazon!

Drake - One Dance
		
Click to expand...

Nop no Drake.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

fundy said:



			Happy - Pharrell Williams ?
		
Click to expand...

Yep - our 3rd highest answer...


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Nop no Drake.
		
Click to expand...

for real?!


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			for real?!
		
Click to expand...

Fo shizzle. Or some such idiom.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

Ed Sheeran - Thinking Out Loud
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
Rihanna - Work


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Fo shizzle. Or some such idiom.
		
Click to expand...

I said Drake not Snoop Dogg


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2016)

Blurred Lines?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2016)

Bet that Knob Sam Smith's in there&#128547;


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

Uptown Funk - Bruno Mars
?
Happy - Pharrell Williams
?
?
?
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
Sing - Ed Sheeran
&#8203;?


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Ed Sheeran - Thinking Out Loud
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
Rihanna - Work
		
Click to expand...

No
Yes
No


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			I said Drake not Snoop Dogg 

Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 28, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			To celebrate 1 year of Prime Music in the UK, Amazon have released a playlist of the top 50 songs played on the service over the last 12 months. No cheating please, but here's your chance to try and guess what they may be. Some obvious ones and some big surprises! 

Bit of fun!  

I'll give you a starter for 10...


Uptown Funk - Bruno Mars
?
Happy - Pharrell Williams
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
Sing - Ed Sheeran
&#8203;?

Don't need to guess the position just the song.
		
Click to expand...

I'd pretty much guarantee that anything I'd choose to listen to wouldn't make their top 500, never mind the top 50!


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

One Direction - History
OMI - Cheerleader 
James Bay - Hold Back The River

Scaling back to 2015 now


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd pretty much guarantee that anything I'd choose to listen to wouldn't make their top 500, never mind the top 50! 

Click to expand...

I'm sure girls aloud are in there somewhere mate?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 28, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd pretty much guarantee that anything I'd choose to listen to wouldn't make their top 500, never mind the top 50! 

Click to expand...

Were you listening to "Does you're chewing gum lose its flavour on the bedpost overnight" during Gordon's strop yesterday - bet that's not in the top 100!!


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Blurred Lines?
		
Click to expand...

Not there


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Bet that Knob Sam Smith's in there&#63011;
		
Click to expand...

He's not actually. Thankfully.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			One Direction - History
OMI - Cheerleader 
James Bay - Hold Back The River

Scaling back to 2015 now 

Click to expand...

Yes
No
Not that one, but James Bay is on the list


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 28, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			I'm sure girls aloud are in there somewhere mate? 

Click to expand...

Who?? 



chrisd said:



			Were you listening to "Does you're chewing gum lose its flavour on the bedpost overnight" during Gordon's strop yesterday - bet that's not in the top 100!!
		
Click to expand...

I actually had Elgar's Pomp & Circumstance in my head at that point - and if you've seen Kingsmen you'd know why!! 

And I think in fairness to D4S, we should point out it was another Gordon who was having the strop.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

Uptown Funk - Bruno Mars
?
Happy - Pharrell Williams
?
?
?
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
?
?
One Direction - History
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
Sing - Ed Sheeran
&#8203;?


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Yes
No
Not that one, but James Bay is on the list
		
Click to expand...

James Bay - Let It Go


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

Prince - Purple Rain


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

Uptown Funk - Bruno Mars
?
Happy - Pharrell Williams
?
?
?
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
?
?
One Direction - History
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
Sing - Ed Sheeran
&#8203;?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2016)

Take me to church?


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Prince - Purple Rain
		
Click to expand...

No it's not, sadly, but you're on the right track in terms of not just modern songs.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Take me to church?
		
Click to expand...

Mildly surprised that's not there either.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			No it's not, sadly, but you're on the right track in terms of not just modern songs.
		
Click to expand...

Gonna take a punt at a few Bowie songs.

Lets Dance
Rebel Rebel
Under Pressure


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Gonna take a punt at a few Bowie songs.

Lets Dance
Rebel Rebel
Under Pressure
		
Click to expand...

Again, not there, which is a shame. No Bowie at all. Or Prince.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2016)

Charlie Puth-one call (or what ever it's called)


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

The Weeknd - Can't Feel My Face
The Weeknd - The Hills
The Weeknd - Earned It


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Charlie Puth-one call (or what ever it's called)
		
Click to expand...

It's good, but it's not right. Correct artist, wrong song.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 28, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I actually had Elgar's Pomp & Circumstance in my head at that point - and if you've seen Kingsmen you'd know why!! 

.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't but probably get the picture


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			The Weeknd - Can't Feel My Face
The Weeknd - The Hills
The Weeknd - Earned It
		
Click to expand...

Nothing of that ilk.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			It's good, but it's not right. Correct artist, wrong song.
		
Click to expand...

Wow,I'm terrible at this &#128547;&#128299;


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			It's good, but it's not right. Correct artist, wrong song.
		
Click to expand...

Marvin Gaye in that case...


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

Oasis - Wonderwall


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wow,I'm terrible at this &#63011;&#62763;
		
Click to expand...

Nah it's Amazon customers who are terrible at choosing songs


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 28, 2016)

Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime; Hymn for the Weekend


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

Uptown Funk - Bruno Mars
?
Happy - Pharrell Williams
?
?
?
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
?
?
One Direction - History
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
Sing - Ed Sheeran
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime; Hymn for the Weekend
		
Click to expand...

Bingo.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2016)

G-eazy- me myself and I


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

Uptown Funk - Bruno Mars
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Happy - Pharrell Williams
?
?
?
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
?
?
One Direction - History
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
?
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
?
?
?
Sing - Ed Sheeran
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Bingo.
		
Click to expand...

yeah if they're on there then Amazon Prime users have no taste in music.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Charlie Puth-one call (or what ever it's called)
		
Click to expand...

I have done you a disservice - that is actually there and I missed it!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2016)

Shaun mendes-Stitches


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			I have done you a disservice - that is actually there and I missed it!
		
Click to expand...

Pffffft have a word please mods &#128514;


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

John Legend - All of Me


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Pharrell Williams - Happy
Shawn Mendes - Stitches
?
?
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
?
?
One Direction - History
?
?
?
?
?
John Legend - All of Me
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
?
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
?
?
?
Ed Sheeran - Sing
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			John Legend - All of Me
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			Shaun mendes-Stitches
		
Click to expand...


Both there.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2016)

Rachel something-fight song


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 28, 2016)

i'm into more dance tracks so lets see if these are any good

Aviici - I could be the one
Aviici - Wake me up
David guetto - Titanium
Sigala - Sweet Lovin
Mike Posner - I took a pill in ibiza
Edward Mayo - Stereo Love


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Rachel something-fight song
		
Click to expand...

Not there. I think


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

Big D 88 said:



			i'm into more dance tracks so lets see if these are any good

Aviici - I could be the one
Aviici - Wake me up
David guetto - Titanium
Sigala - Sweet Lovin
Mike Posner - I took a pill in ibiza
Edward Mayo - Stereo Love
		
Click to expand...




Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Pharrell Williams - Happy
Shawn Mendes - Stitches
?
?
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
Avicii - Wake Me Up
?
One Direction - History
?
?
?
?
?
John Legend - All of Me
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
?
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
?
?
?
?
David Guetta - Titanium
?
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
?
?
?
Ed Sheeran - Sing
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

George Ezra - Budapest


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			George Ezra - Budapest
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Not that song. But there is another song from him, there's also another song named after a city.
		
Click to expand...

gonna go for Blame It On Me then


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Pharrell Williams - Happy
Shawn Mendes - Stitches
?
George Ezra - Budapest
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
Avicii - Wake Me Up
?
One Direction - History
?
?
?
?
?
John Legend - All of Me
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
?
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
?
?
?
?
David Guetta - Titanium
George Ezra - Blame it on Me
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
?
?
?
Ed Sheeran - Sing
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 28, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Yes
		
Click to expand...

you definitely just said no to this


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			gonna go for Blame It On Me then
		
Click to expand...

They both there actually. I need to go to Specsavers.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm going to keep checking in on the off chance that there's an artist I actually recogniseâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 28, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			you definitely just said no to this 

Click to expand...

I know - having a mare!


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

Zara Larrson - Lush Life


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

Meghan Trainer - All About That Bass


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

Idina Menzel - Let It Go


----------



## ADB (Jul 29, 2016)

This life - Curtis stigers


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 29, 2016)

Sia - Cheap Thrills
Zayn Malik - Pillowtalk
Fifth Harmony - Work from home


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Meghan Trainer - All About That Bass
		
Click to expand...




TheDiablo said:



			Sia - Cheap Thrills
Zayn Malik - Pillowtalk
Fifth Harmony - Work from home
		
Click to expand...



Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Pharrell Williams - Happy
Shawn Mendes - Stitches
?
George Ezra - Budapest
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
Avicii - Wake Me Up
Meghan Trainor - All About That Bass
One Direction - History
?
?
?
?
?
John Legend - All of Me
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
Sia - Cheap Thrills
?
Eagles - Hotel California
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
?
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
?
?
?
?
David Guetta - Titanium
George Ezra - Blame it on Me
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
?
?
?
Ed Sheeran - Sing
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye

Still 2 more Sia songs to find, as well as another Meghan Trainor. 

I've added Hotel California as I'd be hugely surprised if anyone got that. Couple of other oldies in there though.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Idina Menzel - Let It Go
		
Click to expand...

There is a Let It Go, but not that one!


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			There is a Let It Go, but not that one!
		
Click to expand...

James Bay again?


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



 Still 2 more Sia songs to find, as well as another Meghan Trainor. 

I've added Hotel California as I'd be hugely surprised if anyone got that. Couple of other oldies in there though. 

Click to expand...

Chandelierrrrrrrr & Elastic Heart?

Andddd Lips are Movin' - Meghan Trainor


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:




Still 2 more Sia songs to find, as well as another Meghan Trainor. . 

Click to expand...

Chandelier and Elastic Heart?

Edit - Stokie beat me there!


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 29, 2016)

Years and Years - King?
Little Mix - Black magic?


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			James Bay again?
		
Click to expand...




stokie_93 said:



			Chandelierrrrrrrr & Elastic Heart?

Andddd Lips are Movin' - Meghan Trainor
		
Click to expand...




TheDiablo said:



			Chandelier and Elastic Heart?

Edit - Stokie beat me there!
		
Click to expand...



Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Pharrell Williams - Happy
Shawn Mendes - Stitches
?
George Ezra - Budapest
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
Avicii - Wake Me Up
Meghan Trainor - All About That Bass
One Direction - History
?
?
?
?
?
John Legend - All of Me
?
?
?
?
Sia - Elastic Heart
Sia - Chandelier
?
Sia - Cheap Thrills
?
Eagles - Hotel California
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
?
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
?
?
?
?
David Guetta - Titanium
George Ezra - Blame it on Me
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
?
?
?
Ed Sheeran - Sing
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Years and Years - King?
Little Mix - Black magic?
		
Click to expand...

There's a couple of Little Mix but not that one.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 29, 2016)

If there's the odd oldie, how about Band Aid, Feed the World?


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			There's a couple of Little Mix but not that one.
		
Click to expand...

Hair & Love Me Like You?


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Hair & Love Me Like You?
		
Click to expand...

1/2 ain't bad. 



Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Pharrell Williams - Happy
Shawn Mendes - Stitches
?
George Ezra - Budapest
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
Avicii - Wake Me Up
Meghan Trainor - All About That Bass
One Direction - History
?
?
Little Mix - Love Me Like You
?
?
John Legend - All of Me
?
?
?
?
Sia - Elastic Heart
Sia - Chandelier
?
Sia - Cheap Thrills
?
Eagles - Hotel California
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
?
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
?
?
?
?
David Guetta - Titanium
George Ezra - Blame it on Me
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
?
?
?
Ed Sheeran - Sing
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			If there's the odd oldie, how about Band Aid, Feed the World?
		
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

Time for some hints? 

#5 there's no way you'll get it with skill. It's the equivalent of a thin bullet that hits the flag and drops in.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			1/2 ain't bad. 






Click to expand...

the other one Secret Love Song then?


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

gonna take a punt at a few Beyonce songs but i'm not sure

So:

Formation
Hold Up
Halo
Single Ladies
Halo
If I Were A Boy


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			the other one Secret Love Song then?
		
Click to expand...




Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Pharrell Williams - Happy
Shawn Mendes - Stitches
?
George Ezra - Budapest
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
Avicii - Wake Me Up
Meghan Trainor - All About That Bass
One Direction - History
?
?
Little Mix - Love Me Like You
?
?
John Legend - All of Me
?
?
?
?
Sia - Elastic Heart
Sia - Chandelier
Little Mix - Secret Love Song
Sia - Cheap Thrills
?
Eagles - Hotel California
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
?
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
?
?
?
?
David Guetta - Titanium
George Ezra - Blame it on Me
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
?
?
?
Ed Sheeran - Sing
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			gonna take a punt at a few Beyonce songs but i'm not sure

So:

Formation
Hold Up
Halo
Single Ladies
Halo
If I Were A Boy
		
Click to expand...

She's not on there even once.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			She's not on there even once.
		
Click to expand...

Madness! I still can't believe that Adele isn't on there :mmm:


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

Ellie Goulding - Love Me Like You Do


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Ellie Goulding - Love Me Like You Do
		
Click to expand...

She's on the list, just not that song.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			She's on the list, just not that song.
		
Click to expand...

Either Army or On My Mind


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Either Army or On My Mind
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Getting hotter.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Nope. Getting hotter.
		
Click to expand...

Burn?


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Madness! I still can't believe that Adele isn't on there :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Beyonce only streams through Jay Z owned Tidal and Adele doesnt allow streaming either, so that's why they aren't on the list.

Any other Ed Sheeran? Thinking Out Loud, Photograph or Bloodstream?

Jess Glynne - Hold my hand

1D - Drag me down


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Beyonce only streams through Jay Z owned Tidal and Adele doesnt allow streaming either, so that's why they aren't on the list.

Any other Ed Sheeran? Thinking Out Loud, Photograph or Bloodstream?

Jess Glynne - Hold my hand

1D - Drag me down
		
Click to expand...

Adele allowed Hello to be streamed from it's release and her album has been on Apple Music since May time ish...


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Burn?
		
Click to expand...




TheDiablo said:



			Beyonce only streams through Jay Z owned Tidal and Adele doesnt allow streaming either, so that's why they aren't on the list.

Any other Ed Sheeran? Thinking Out Loud, Photograph or Bloodstream?

Jess Glynne - Hold my hand

1D - Drag me down
		
Click to expand...



Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Pharrell Williams - Happy
Shawn Mendes - Stitches
?
George Ezra - Budapest
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
Avicii - Wake Me Up
Meghan Trainor - All About That Bass
One Direction - History
?
?
Little Mix - Love Me Like You
?
?
John Legend - All of Me
?
?
?
?
Sia - Elastic Heart
Sia - Chandelier
Little Mix - Secret Love Song
Sia - Cheap Thrills
?
Eagles - Hotel California
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
?
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
?
?
Ellie Goulding - Burn
?
David Guetta - Titanium
George Ezra - Blame it on Me
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
?
?
?
Ed Sheeran - Sing
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye

There is another Ed Sheeran, but not those. You might put it together yourself. 
No Jess Glynn.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp;1552976
[COLOR=#333333 said:
			
		


			You might put it together yourself. [/COLOR]
		
Click to expand...


Lego House?


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Lego House?
		
Click to expand...



Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Pharrell Williams - Happy
Shawn Mendes - Stitches
?
George Ezra - Budapest
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
Avicii - Wake Me Up
Meghan Trainor - All About That Bass
One Direction - History
?
?
Little Mix - Love Me Like You
?
?
John Legend - All of Me
?
?
?
?
Sia - Elastic Heart
Sia - Chandelier
Little Mix - Secret Love Song
Sia - Cheap Thrills
?
Eagles - Hotel California
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
?
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
Ed Sheeran - Lego House
?
Ellie Goulding - Burn
?
David Guetta - Titanium
George Ezra - Blame it on Me
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
?
?
?
Ed Sheeran - Sing
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

Newer one so highly doubt it but Justin Timberlake - Can't Stop The Feeling


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

Wiz Khalifa - See You Again
Walk The Moon - Shut Up & Dance


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

Taylor Swift - Shake It Off & Blank Space


----------



## drewster (Jul 29, 2016)

Wings - Birdy
U2 - With or without you
Take That - can't remember the song but their 3 man comeback track


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Taylor Swift - Shake It Off & Blank Space
		
Click to expand...

Swifty's on there, but not with that!


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Wiz Khalifa - See You Again
Walk The Moon - Shut Up & Dance
		
Click to expand...




drewster said:



			Wings - Birdy
U2 - With or without you
Take That - can't remember the song but their 3 man comeback track
		
Click to expand...



Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Pharrell Williams - Happy
Shawn Mendes - Stitches
?
George Ezra - Budapest
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
Avicii - Wake Me Up
Meghan Trainor - All About That Bass
One Direction - History
?
?
Little Mix - Love Me Like You
?
?
John Legend - All of Me
?
Walk the Moon - Shut up and Dance
?
?
Sia - Elastic Heart
Sia - Chandelier
Little Mix - Secret Love Song
Sia - Cheap Thrills
?
Eagles - Hotel California
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
?
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
Ed Sheeran - Lego House
?
Ellie Goulding - Burn
?
David Guetta - Titanium
George Ezra - Blame it on Me
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
Wings - Birdy
?
?
Ed Sheeran - Sing
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye

No U2 or Take That


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Swifty's on there, but not with that!
		
Click to expand...

Will try 22, I knew You Were Trouble or Bad Blood.

God I love Taylor


----------



## G.U.R (Jul 29, 2016)

Going for a couple of outsiders - 
Mr Blobby - Mr Blobby
Vindaloo - Fat Les

Is there anything from Jessie J, Blink 182, Busted or McFly?


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

G.U.R said:



			Going for a couple of outsiders - 
Mr Blobby - Mr Blobby
Vindaloo - Fat Les

Is there anything from Jessie J, Blink 182, Busted or McFly?
		
Click to expand...

Not a single hit there!


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Will try 22, I knew You Were Trouble or Bad Blood.

God I love Taylor 

Click to expand...



Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Pharrell Williams - Happy
Shawn Mendes - Stitches
?
George Ezra - Budapest
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
Avicii - Wake Me Up
Meghan Trainor - All About That Bass
One Direction - History
?
?
Little Mix - Love Me Like You
?
?
John Legend - All of Me
?
Walk the Moon - Shut up and Dance
?
?
Sia - Elastic Heart
Sia - Chandelier
Little Mix - Secret Love Song
Sia - Cheap Thrills
?
Eagles - Hotel California
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
?
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
Ed Sheeran - Lego House
?
Ellie Goulding - Burn
?
David Guetta - Titanium
George Ezra - Blame it on Me
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
Wings - Birdy
?
Taylor Swift - I knew you were trouble
Ed Sheeran - Sing
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye


Nobody going to try and solve my 'thin bullet hitting the flag and dropping in' hint for #5??


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:




Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Pharrell Williams - Happy
Shawn Mendes - Stitches
?
George Ezra - Budapest
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
Avicii - Wake Me Up
Meghan Trainor - All About That Bass
One Direction - History
?
?
Little Mix - Love Me Like You
?
?
John Legend - All of Me
?
Walk the Moon - Shut up and Dance
?
?
Sia - Elastic Heart
Sia - Chandelier
Little Mix - Secret Love Song
Sia - Cheap Thrills
?
Eagles - Hotel California
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
?
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
Ed Sheeran - Lego House
?
Ellie Goulding - Burn
?
David Guetta - Titanium
George Ezra - Blame it on Me
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
Wings - Birdy
?
Taylor Swift - I knew you were trouble
Ed Sheeran - Sing
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye


Nobody going to try and solve my 'thin bullet hitting the flag and dropping in' hint for #5??
		
Click to expand...

I've tried to wrap my head around it but don't have a clue


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

The Beatles - Hey Jude, Here Comes The Sun, Let It Be, Strawberry Fields Forever

Just remembered all their content became available last year so taking a punt.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't have kids so wouldn't know specifics, but are there any from kids tv shows - Peppa Pig etc?

Surely Calvin Harris is in there somewhere - Summer, How deep is your love or This is what you came for?

Maroon 5 - Sugar?

I don't know his songs and can't stand him but Jason Derulo had a pretty big year from memory - any of his?

I have no idea about that clue!!


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			I don't have kids so wouldn't know specifics, but are there any from kids tv shows - Peppa Pig etc?

Surely Calvin Harris is in there somewhere - Summer, How deep is your love or This is what you came for?

Maroon 5 - Sugar?

I don't know his songs and can't stand him but Jason Derulo had a pretty big year from memory - any of his?

I have no idea about that clue!!
		
Click to expand...

Off the back of this i'm going Jason Derulo - Want to Want Me


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			The Beatles - Hey Jude, Here Comes The Sun, Let It Be, Strawberry Fields Forever

Just remembered all their content became available last year so taking a punt.
		
Click to expand...

Liking the thought process but no luck there.


----------



## drewster (Jul 29, 2016)

Bastille - Pompeii  ??
Pogues - Fairytale of New York ??


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			I don't have kids so wouldn't know specifics, but are there any from kids tv shows - Peppa Pig etc?

Surely Calvin Harris is in there somewhere - Summer, How deep is your love or This is what you came for?

Maroon 5 - Sugar?

I don't know his songs and can't stand him but Jason Derulo had a pretty big year from memory - any of his?

I have no idea about that clue!!
		
Click to expand...


No kids stuff. 

Yes there's a Calvin Harris in there but not the ones you're suggesting. He's been spending a lot of time in the great outdoors one assumes. 

Yes to Maroon 5, no to Sugar. 

No Jason Derulo. 

With regard to the clue - if you hit a thin bullet and it hits the flag stick and drops in, it wasn't a skill shot, the chap...


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

drewster said:



			Bastille - Pompeii ??
Pogues - Fairytale of New York ??
		
Click to expand...




Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Pharrell Williams - Happy
Shawn Mendes - Stitches
?
George Ezra - Budapest
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
Avicii - Wake Me Up
Meghan Trainor - All About That Bass
One Direction - History
?
Bastille - Pompeii
Little Mix - Love Me Like You
?
?
John Legend - All of Me
?
Walk the Moon - Shut up and Dance
?
?
Sia - Elastic Heart
Sia - Chandelier
Little Mix - Secret Love Song
Sia - Cheap Thrills
?
Eagles - Hotel California
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
?
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
Ed Sheeran - Lego House
?
Ellie Goulding - Burn
?
David Guetta - Titanium
George Ezra - Blame it on Me
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
Wings - Birdy
?
Taylor Swift - I knew you were trouble
Ed Sheeran - Sing
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			No kids stuff. 

Yes there's a Calvin Harris in there but not the ones you're suggesting. He's been spending a lot of time in the great outdoors one assumes. 

Yes to Maroon 5, no to Sugar. 

No Jason Derulo. 

With regard to the clue - if you hit a thin bullet and it hits the flag stick and drops in, it wasn't a skill shot, the chap...
		
Click to expand...


Haha got it - Daft Punk - get lucky


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			No kids stuff. 

Yes there's a Calvin Harris in there but not the ones you're suggesting. He's been spending a lot of time in the *great outdoors one assumes. *

Yes to Maroon 5, no to Sugar. 

No Jason Derulo. 

With regard to the clue - if you hit a thin bullet and it hits the flag stick and drops in, it wasn't a skill shot, the chap...
		
Click to expand...

Outside.


----------



## G.U.R (Jul 29, 2016)

The 1975 - Chocolate
That god awful "Sexy and you know it" song
Timber - Keshia & Pitbull
Kanye has to be there too what was that song? - Famous?


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Haha got it - Daft Punk - get lucky
		
Click to expand...




TheDiablo said:



			Outside.
		
Click to expand...



Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Pharrell Williams - Happy
Shawn Mendes - Stitches
Daft Punk - Get Lucky
George Ezra - Budapest
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
Avicii - Wake Me Up
Meghan Trainor - All About That Bass
One Direction - History
?
Bastille - Pompeii
Little Mix - Love Me Like You
?
Calvin Harris - Outside
John Legend - All of Me
?
Walk the Moon - Shut up and Dance
?
?
Sia - Elastic Heart
Sia - Chandelier
Little Mix - Secret Love Song
Sia - Cheap Thrills
?
Eagles - Hotel California
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
?
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
Ed Sheeran - Lego House
?
Ellie Goulding - Burn
?
David Guetta - Titanium
George Ezra - Blame it on Me
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
Wings - Birdy
?
Taylor Swift - I knew you were trouble
Ed Sheeran - Sing
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye





G.U.R said:



			The 1975 - Chocolate
That god awful "Sexy and you know it" song
Timber - Keshia & Pitbull
Kanye has to be there too what was that song? - Famous?
		
Click to expand...

Nope to all of those. 




#7 Is presumably not about Swayze and Moore, but you never know.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 29, 2016)

Surely not time of our lives by Pitbull and Neyo? Horrendous song!


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Surely not time of our lives by Pitbull and Neyo? Horrendous song!
		
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

Maroon 5 should hopefully either be Animals, Maps, Payphone or that god awful song Moves Like Jagger.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Maroon 5 should hopefully either be Animals, Maps, Payphone or that god awful song Moves Like Jagger.
		
Click to expand...



Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Pharrell Williams - Happy
Shawn Mendes - Stitches
Daft Punk - Get Lucky
George Ezra - Budapest
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
Avicii - Wake Me Up
Meghan Trainor - All About That Bass
One Direction - History
?
Bastille - Pompeii
Little Mix - Love Me Like You
?
Calvin Harris - Outside
John Legend - All of Me
?
Walk the Moon - Shut up and Dance
?
?
Sia - Elastic Heart
Sia - Chandelier
Little Mix - Secret Love Song
Sia - Cheap Thrills
?
Eagles - Hotel California
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
?
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
Ed Sheeran - Lego House
?
Ellie Goulding - Burn
Maroon 5 - Moves Like Jagger
David Guetta - Titanium
George Ezra - Blame it on Me
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
Wings - Birdy
?
Taylor Swift - I knew you were trouble
Ed Sheeran - Sing
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye

It's the god-awful one.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



I've added Hotel California as I'd be hugely surprised if anyone got that. Couple of other oldies in there though. 

Click to expand...

You bounder sir!!  About the only one I stood a chance with! 

Let's try the only modern song I could name then; Clean Bandit ft, Jess Glynne; Rather Be



Hobbit said:



			If there's the odd oldie, how about Band Aid, Feed the World?
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were the odd oldieâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 29, 2016)

Got to be sure me Selena Gomez or Ariana Grande in there,I'm a big fan of both &#128525;


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			You bounder sir!!  About the only one I stood a chance with! 

Let's try the only modern song I could name then; Clean Bandit ft, Jess Glynne; Rather Be
		
Click to expand...

There's at least one other you might stand a chance with. 

And Rather Be is not there.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Got to be sure me Selena Gomez or Ariana Grande in there,I'm a big fan of both &#62989;
		
Click to expand...

Nope sorry.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

Ok I'll try and hint one of the ones that's more palatable in terms of age...


Small pieces of pasta from a north west fishing town, but all over the place.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Got to be sure me Selena Gomez or Ariana Grande in there,I'm a big fan of both &#62989;
		
Click to expand...

Ariana Grande. OOMPH.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Ok I'll try and hint one of the ones that's more palatable in terms of age...


Small pieces of pasta from a north west fishing town, but all over the place.
		
Click to expand...

That's a clue to Fleetwood Mac, so Albatross?


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

louise_a said:



			That's a clue to Fleetwood Mac, so Albatross?
		
Click to expand...

Spot on with the band. The second part of the clue's the song.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Spot on with the band. The second part of the clue's the song.
		
Click to expand...

Everywhere...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Spot on with the band. The second part of the clue's the song.
		
Click to expand...

That should make it Everywhere then.

If that was a clue to another Eagles track earlier I'll go for Desperado.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Pharrell Williams - Happy
Shawn Mendes - Stitches
Daft Punk - Get Lucky
George Ezra - Budapest
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
Avicii - Wake Me Up
Meghan Trainor - All About That Bass
One Direction - History
?
Bastille - Pompeii
Little Mix - Love Me Like You
?
Calvin Harris - Outside
John Legend - All of Me
?
Walk the Moon - Shut up and Dance
?
?
Sia - Elastic Heart
Sia - Chandelier
Little Mix - Secret Love Song
Sia - Cheap Thrills
?
Eagles - Hotel California
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
Fleetwood Mac - Everywhere
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
Ed Sheeran - Lego House
?
Ellie Goulding - Burn
Maroon 5 - Moves Like Jagger
David Guetta - Titanium
George Ezra - Blame it on Me
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
Wings - Birdy
?
Taylor Swift - I knew you were trouble
Ed Sheeran - Sing
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye




stokie_93 said:



			Everywhere...
		
Click to expand...


Good teamwork. 


Ok new clue: Spoof Austrian fashion journalist from the red planet? He's been banned from further afield.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			That should make it Everywhere then.

If that was a clue to another Eagles track earlier I'll go for Desperado.
		
Click to expand...

No more Eagles tracks.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Ok new clue: Spoof Austrian fashion journalist from the red planet? He's been banned from further afield.
		
Click to expand...

Bruno Mars - Locked out of heeaaavennnn


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			No more Eagles tracks.
		
Click to expand...

Somewhat disappointing that Hotel California is their representative, not their finest in my opinion, said a grumpy old curmudgeon.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Bruno Mars - Locked out of heeaaavennnn
		
Click to expand...



Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Pharrell Williams - Happy
Shawn Mendes - Stitches
Daft Punk - Get Lucky
George Ezra - Budapest
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
Avicii - Wake Me Up
Meghan Trainor - All About That Bass
One Direction - History
?
Bastille - Pompeii
Little Mix - Love Me Like You
?
Calvin Harris - Outside
John Legend - All of Me
?
Walk the Moon - Shut up and Dance
?
?
Sia - Elastic Heart
Sia - Chandelier
Little Mix - Secret Love Song
Sia - Cheap Thrills
?
Eagles - Hotel California
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
Fleetwood Mac - Everywhere
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
Ed Sheeran - Lego House
?
Ellie Goulding - Burn
Maroon 5 - Moves Like Jagger
David Guetta - Titanium
George Ezra - Blame it on Me
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
Wings - Birdy
Bruno Mars - Locked out of Heaven
Taylor Swift - I knew you were trouble
Ed Sheeran - Sing
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye


Next clue, related to the previous one - just! It's a band we've already had on the list, but they definitely haven't been banned from further afield.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:




Bruno Mars - Uptown Funk
Coldplay - Adventure of a Lifetime
Pharrell Williams - Happy
Shawn Mendes - Stitches
Daft Punk - Get Lucky
George Ezra - Budapest
?
Lukas Graham - 7 Years
?
?
?
Avicii - Wake Me Up
Meghan Trainor - All About That Bass
One Direction - History
?
Bastille - Pompeii
Little Mix - Love Me Like You
?
Calvin Harris - Outside
John Legend - All of Me
?
Walk the Moon - Shut up and Dance
?
?
Sia - Elastic Heart
Sia - Chandelier
Little Mix - Secret Love Song
Sia - Cheap Thrills
?
Eagles - Hotel California
?
Coldplay - Hymn for the Weekend
Fleetwood Mac - Everywhere
?
?
?
James Bay - Let it Go
Ed Sheeran - Lego House
?
Ellie Goulding - Burn
Maroon 5 - Moves Like Jagger
David Guetta - Titanium
George Ezra - Blame it on Me
?
Charlie Puth - One Call Away
Wings - Birdy
Bruno Mars - Locked out of Heaven
Taylor Swift - I knew you were trouble
Ed Sheeran - Sing
&#8203;Charlie Puth - Marvin Gaye


Next clue, related to the previous one - just! It's a band we've already had on the list, but they definitely haven't been banned from further afield.
		
Click to expand...

please no more Coldplay?! Surely our nations music taste isn't that bad?!


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			please no more Coldplay?! Surely our nations music taste isn't that bad?! 

Click to expand...

if it is i'm gonna say Up & Up


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 29, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			if it is i'm gonna say Up & Up
		
Click to expand...

It is Coldplay, but wrong song.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 29, 2016)

Taylor Swift - Shake It Off ?


----------



## RustyTom (Jul 30, 2016)

Charlie puth - see you again
Adele - hello
Maroon 5 - sugar


----------



## Stuey01 (Jul 30, 2016)

Guns n Roses - sweet child o' mine


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Jul 30, 2016)

Late to the party but with years of listening to crap music.
You said the Beatles was good thinking. Let's try Love me Do, Hard Days Night or Please Please Me.
Opposite of Locked out of heaven must be that great Cold play classic , Caught with my nose stuck in your panties.
Other oldies that just have to be in there or it proves the world is just wrong:
Van the Man - Brown Eyed Girl
Stone Roses- She Bangs the Drum
Radiohead- Karma Police
And one for the ladies ( ducks quickly), Dexys - Come on Eileen

&#129304;&#128526;&#128519;


----------



## jdpjamesp (Aug 8, 2016)

Sorry for the lack of updates. Work went crazy last week.  I'll try and post up the full list later if I get the chance.


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Aug 8, 2016)

Work??
Tell them that this is more important than work!
You've got an old man on tenterhooks.
And at my age that smarts .....


----------

